# Better than Mazuri for Redfoots



## spaceclown (Jun 16, 2012)

I've found something better than Mazuri for my Red-foot tort. I know what your thinking. I've seen lots of post and topics everyone recommending 
Mazuri diet. First I'll list the basic ingredients of Mazuri: protein = 15%, fat = 3%, fiber = 18%. Now fiber is what red-foots need as its what they get most of in nature from a diet high in vegetables & fruits. As you can see while Mazuri does have a good percentage of fiber it does contain almost as much protein. Diets high in protein are shown to contribute to pyramiding. So some protein is good but not as much as fiber. After doing research I've fond something that offers a better % of ingredients and the good part is its cheaper and is easier to find than Mazuri. Zoo Med Natural Tortoise Food has the best ingredients and can be purchased at most pet stores instead of over the Internet like Mazuri. Here's the break down. Zoo Med Natural Tortoise Food: Protein=13.0%, Fat = 2.0%, Fiber = 23.0%, Moisture = 13.0%, Ash = 10.0%, Calcium = 1.3%, Phosphorus = 0.4%, Sodium = 0.3%. This what I feed my Redfoot on an occasion to supplement her diet. I mostly feed my tort fresh vegetables and fruits.


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

First of all, protein has NOT been shown to cause or contribute to pyramiding. Actually the opposite is true. Look up the Austrain study from 2003. They set out to prove that point and ended up disproving that, and instead proving that high humidity actually prevented pyramiding. They used five different levels of humidity and five different levels of protein, and universally, across the board, the lower the humidity, the more pyramiding they saw. Protein did affect the growth rate, but the high protein/high humidty tortoises were super smooth even though they were bigger than the low protein tortoises from any other group in the study. They found protein did affect growth rate, but it did NOT affect pyramiding at all.

We've discussed the Mazuri thing many times. I used to be one of the people who decried and recommended against any prepared, "artificial" foods. However, too many people have demonstrated too much success with it. I tried it myself a couple of years ago and the results are impressive. Sure a tortoise can be raised successfully without it, but that does not mean its not a good thing for them. Also, redfoots seem to need and or like a bit more protein in their diet than some other species anyhow, so 15% is not such a bad thing.

Having said all of that.... The ZooMed IS a great product too. I like and use them both, and they each have their merits.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

These are the full breakdowns for both products as taken from their websites... links in titles. Please note the use of Min and Max. I think you'll find the actual protein content of both is very similar... and what on earth is Ash doing in tortoise food Zoomed? Anything with a list of ingredients so long that I get bored before I finish reading it always worries me.

The secret to reducing pyramidding seems to be hydration, humidity and heat... Rapid growth by feeding artificial foods has been blamed... but I think they're both as good/bad as each other.

Mazuri Tortoise Diet

Crude protein not less than.....15.0%
Crude fat not less than.....3.0%
Crude fiber not more than.....18.0%
Calcium (Ca) not less than.....0.95%
Calcium (Ca) not more than.....1.45%
Phosphorus (P) not less than.....0.60%
Sodium (Na) not less than.....0.10%
Sodium (Na) not more than .....0.60%
Moisture not more than.....13.0%

Ingredients:
Ground Soybean Hulls, Ground Corn, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Ground Oats, Wheat Middlings, Cane Molasses, Soybean Oil, Wheat Germ, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Brewers Dried Yeast, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Alpha-Tocopheryl Acetate, Cholecalciferol, Biotin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Nicotinic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Natural Mixed Tocopherols (a Preservative), Ferrous Carbonate, Citric Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Copper Sulfate, Rosemary Extract, Lecithin, Zinc Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite.

Zoomed Natural Forest Tortoise Food

Crude Protein (Min)â€¦..13.0%
Crude Fat (Min) â€¦.. 2.0%
Crude Fiber (Max) â€¦..23.0%
Moisture (Max) â€¦..13.0%
Ash (Max) â€¦.. 10.0% 
Calcium (Min) â€¦..0.9% 
Calcium (Max) â€¦..1.3%
Phosphorus (Min) â€¦.. 0.4%
Sodium (Max) â€¦..0.3%

Ingredients:
Suncured Oat Hay, Suncured Timothy Hay, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Whole Ground Wheat, Fish Meal, Dried Papaya, Dried Mango, Escarole, Endive, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Yeast Culture, Paprika Extract, Dried Dandelion Greens, Sodium Bicarbonate, Soy Lecithin, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Enterococcus faecium, and Aspergillus oryzae), Dried Yeast, Dried Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Garlic Extract, Anise Extract, Chinese Cassia Bark Extract, Ginger Extract, Horseradish, Juniper Extract, Evaporated Cane Juice, Natural Flavoring, Yucca schidigera, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of stabilized Vitamin C), Zinc Methionine Complex, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Silicon Dioxide, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), d-Calcium Pantothenate (source of Vitamin B5), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

The ingredients list on either product does not impress at all, BUT, the results from using these products have been positive for everyone I know that uses them.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2012)

While the majority of my animals are not overly impressed with Mazuri (which I do feed perhaps a couple of times a month to some of my tortoises), they are even less willing ti eat the Zoomed. Yes, I can buy the Zoomed at local pet stores, but only in small containers. One of those would not be even a start to what I need for just one day's meal around here. I do keep a can around and every so often, I add some or try some on a picky eater, just as I do with every other fruit, green, veggie, dried grass, powder, or made food. 

I am glad you like it and it's working for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> . Yes, I can buy the Zoomed at local pet stores, but only in small containers. One of those would not be even a start to what I need for just one day's meal around here.



This is my problem too. I can only find very small containers of the Zoo Med, and its not economical for me to buy with so many tortoises to feed. So I've never tried. Some of mine like Mazuri, some don't, but I'm working on fixing that by incorporating it into the babies' chopped up greens. So maybe when they're older, it will smell like food to them and they'll eat it.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 16, 2012)

I like that Zoomed has the hay as the first ingredients. And it doesn't look like dog food (Mazuri).  

But I agree with Tom that they both have their merits and I feed both as well.




JoesMum said:


> and what on earth is Ash doing in tortoise food Zoomed?



I do not think you understand what is meant by "ash." Ash refers to the inorganic materials (e.g., minerals) present in the food. It is called ash because that is what is left after the food is incinerated. The organic material and water burn/evaporate, leaving only ash. Mazuri has it listed as well, if you look at the extended ingredients list.



Jacqui said:


> Yes, I can buy the Zoomed at local pet stores, but only in small containers.



Have you seen the 60 oz packages? Sometimes you can find them online for a good price with free shipping.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2012)

jaizei said:


> Have you seen the 60 oz packages? Sometimes you can find them online for a good price with free shipping.



No I have not, I have even looked online for any of it. Even at that 60 oz (less then 4 lbs) is not that much even.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ash- the ash content also includes all of the important minerals! Much of the 'ash' is calcium! 'Ash' sounds horrible until you research to find out what it really is, then small amounts don't bother you so much!

ZooMed- My experiences are the same as Jacqui's- mine don't touch it. Having said that, the meager 5% improvement is not significant to me. 

I go back and forth on using 'chows', and have decided to not bother with them for now for myself, mostly because of the cost factors.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 16, 2012)

My redfoots will eat the ZooMed food if I mix it with other foods. I'll mix like 1 part Mazuri to 2-3 parts ZooMed, and they eat most of it by the end of the day.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine go nuts about the Marion Red Sticks tortoise kibble, which is made of pretty much the same ingredients as Mazuri...I soak it and mix it w/ chopped cactus and/or dried weeds/veggies. Particularily handy during the winter whe weeds aren't available.

They'll eat the Mazuri, too, but not as enthusiastically.


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 19, 2012)

My four redfoots seem to enjoy both, but they only get either 2-3 times per month. Like the others have pointed out, they both have their strengths and weaknesses but seem fairly comparable.


----------

